# Southern Italy - Campania - Ischia, Vesuvius, Faito, something else?



## IronCOOKARU (May 30, 2013)

I'll be visiting Campania in two weeks and I'm looking for some good riding around Naples. I'm pretty committed to climbing and descending Vesuvius, but I have a free day and I'm trying to decide if Ischia or Faito would be more fun. Any insight?


----------



## IronCOOKARU (May 30, 2013)

Here is my general trip plan. May do some shifting of dates with Ischia and Vesuvius
https://drive.google.com/open?id=19PVg6Up534uSe0MGZ7ys-vjDLMc&usp=sharing

I've decided against Mount Faito. Found some really good resources for bike routes on Vesuvius and Ischia. Had to dig a bit. Here are some awesome resources

Vesuvius trails: https://www.arcgis.com/home/webmap/viewer.html?webmap=3b39dc577ff049a2a8483e52d0a30512
Vesuvius MTB GPX route: Wikiloc - Complesso Vulcanico Monte Somma- Vesuvio trail - Casa Balzano, Campania (Italia)- GPS track
Ischia > Mount Epomeo Bike rides (MTB and road): Ischia in bicicletta: itinerario su strada o in mountain bike
Ischia > Mount Epomeo MTB GPX route: Wikiloc - 21 04 2013 Ischia e Monte Epomeo trail - Ischia, Campania (Italia)- GPS track


----------



## chunkylover53 (Apr 5, 2007)

I was in the area last week. Only had one day to ride, but rented a road bike in Sorrento and road over to Amalfi and area. Fantastic - amazing scenery. Sounds like you are looking more for trail riding, but I think even a MTB biker could appreciate a day of road riding around there.


----------

